# Has anyone ever played a Prank on you



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2018)

Many years ago my husband was having a problem with his eye. We went to an eye Doctor and he sent us to a specialist. They said my husband had rust rings in his eye from when he was doing some remodeling in the house. They had to remove them. So I was sitting behind him and the Doctor used something that sounded like he was using a drill in my Husbands eye. Of course I was in a panic. After the Doctor was done he put a patch to cover my Husbands eye. I was supposed to wait 24 hours and then put drops in his eye. The next day when it was time to remove the patch,I didn't know my husband had put a blue marble under the patch. When I went to remove the patch the marble fell out . I thought it was his eye. I screamed and started to run and if it wasn't for the wall in front of me I think I would still be running. Of course my Husband thought it was funny. I didn't and as many years ago that he pulled that on me when I think about it I don't know how I didn't kill him. Sadly for me he has pulled a few more pranks on me yet I still stay married to the nut. Oh wait maybe I am the nut.:zombierolleye:


----------



## dkay (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh my, that is quite a prank. Funny and terrifying at the same time. I only had those usual kid pranks pulled on me (fake vomit, fly in the ice cube etc.) but nothing like the marble story.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2018)

dkay said:


> Oh my, that is quite a prank. Funny and terrifying at the same time. I only had those usual kid pranks pulled on me (fake vomit, fly in the ice cube etc.) but nothing like the marble story.



I can't tell you how bad he frightened me. I still cringe when I remember how I felt at the moment the marble fell out.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2018)

We had a little joke and gag shop in our town. When my son was about 12, his father took him over there .

Later that night we had some friends over and we were all sitting in the kitchen; my son kept hanging around and was sitting up on a counter.

I lit a cigarette and when I took the second puff, it blew up in my face! My darling boy had put a load in my cigarette. Our company laughed till they cried and once I got over my shock, I did too. My son laughed so hard he slid off the counter and rolled around on the kitchen floor.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2018)

Sassy, we knew a guy who lost his eye in Nam and had a glass replacement. One summer evening, after the softball game, we were all down at the local pizza/bar and this guy took his glass eye out and put it in his empty  drink glass, then called the barmaid for a refill. Yes, she freaked out. I couldn't believe he did that.


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2018)

When myy granddaughter was about three, she had a rubber rat she named Ratty.  Her great pleasure was to put Ratty in places where he'd startle the person who found it.  The problem was that being three, she couldn't resist talking about where she had hidden him

One day, she put him under my pillow and all day would say things like, "You better be careful when you go to bed 'cause something might be under your pillow!!!" or "You better not put your hand under your pillow tonight 'cause there might be something in there!!!" and the like.

So, all day I pretended I couldn't figure out what she was talking about and finally she gave up.  By bedtime, I had _completely forgot _about the rubber rat under my pillow.  Brushed my teeth, put on my gown and crawled into bed.  Settled in, rolled over a few times and put my head on the pillow and my hand under the pillow.  OH MY GAWD, THERE'S A RAT UNDER MY PILLOW!!!  I woke up the house yelling.

She was delighted.  

This spring, I found Ratty (somewhat the worse for age but still most definitely a rat of distinction) and took him with me up to visit them in Ohio.  I made sure he made his way under her pillow the first night.  She was _not_ delighted.   Ratty is now my great-granddaughter's new best friend.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm not really into pranks, but I remember my older brother had a "whoopie cushion" when we were kids.   Naturally we thought that noise was hilarious.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Sassy, we knew a guy who lost his eye in Nam and had a glass replacement. One summer evening, after the softball game, we were all down at the local pizza/bar and this guy took his glass eye out and put it in his empty  drink glass, then called the barmaid for a refill. Yes, she freaked out. I couldn't believe he did that.




Another crazy guy. I bet my husband would really get along with him.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 25, 2018)

The rubber rat story reminded me of my own. There was this guy in the department I worked in who was a real jokester in a bantering way.  Anyway, his desk was in the open against the wall across from mine where I could see him.   One day close to Halloween I mentioned that I was thinking of dressing up as a witch, and he commented that I wouldn't need a costume. And I replied that he'd better be careful because one day I was going to get back at him for saying that and he'd better watch out because he wasn't going to know when. 

So, there was a novelty shop close to the building I worked in and I purchased a rubber mouse. Now this guy had the habit of keeping wrapped crackers from McDonalds in one of his desk drawers. So when he wasn't around I stuck the rat into that drawer. Anyway, he came back and eventually reached into that drawer for a cracker, and although he didn't reach the ceiling, he did jump up fairly high. 

A few years later when he ran a new car sales lot, he gave me an almost zero interest loan for the car I bought from him.  We laughed about the times we had when we worked together in that department.


----------



## Trade (Oct 26, 2018)

After the Sunshine Skyway bridge was hit in 1980 they left the remaining parts of the old bridge up as fishing piers. I used to take my boys out there fishing when they were in their teens. We would bring sleeping bags and canned goods and stay out all night. Sometime big schools of rays would swim by. 




We used to cast out weighted treble hooks  into the school and snatch them. You snatch a 20 lbs Ray on light spinning tackle with 12 lbs test line and you have a real fight on your hands. They will make the drag on your reel scream. Anyway, one day my younger son, he was about 13 at the time brought in a good sized ray. It was about three feet across. We usually just did catch and release but he said he wanted to keep this one to cut up for shark bait. We had seen a few big sharks out there but we never caught one. But we had a big Penn 6/0 outfit that we would put out for sharks sometimes.   

  We were on the St. Petersburg side about a mile out on the main bridge. That's a mile from the causeway. Several miles from the actual shore. And we were fishing on an outgoing tide. And the current runs pretty fast there. I would not want to try to swim against it. So if one was to fall off that bridge/pier you would be in a current that would be pulling you away from it and out towards the open Gulf of  Mexico and you would be a long long way from the nearest shore. And trying to hang on to the pilings to keep from being pulled away would mean you would get cut up by the barnacles that covered them. 
  In other words you do not want to fall off. 

  Near where we were fishing there was a place where you could climb down under the bridge and still be on top of some concrete supports. This picture sort of gives you an idea of what that would be like. It wasn't exactly like that. But you can get the idea. 






So anyway I'm out there fishing and not paying attention to what my boys are doing and suddenly I heard my younger son scream and then I heard a great big splash. And my older son Matt yelled "Dad! Seth just fell in!" 

  I looked down the pier and Seth was gone! I felt like I was going to have a heart attack! It's amazing how many thoughts you can have flash through your mind in an instant. The current! The barnacles! Miles from shore! A mile back to the car! Another 4 miles back to the beginning of the causeway before I can get to a phone!  Are there any boaters out there that might see him and pick him up?! Can we pull him up with the landing net?! 





I grabbed the landing net and raced over to where Matt was pointing. I looked down and there was Seth standing on top of the lower bridge support looking back up at me with a big shit eating grin on his face. And then both he and Matt burst into laughter. They had both been in on it. Seth had climbed down onto that lower bridge support where he was out of sight and then let out a big scream as he dropped that big ray into the water to make the splash. 

  They really got me good with that one.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2018)

Kids don't realize what a parent goes through when they do something like that. It's like we're suddenly in Hell!  
Once we know they're safe, the terror is replaced with such relief, we can't even get mad.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2018)

jujube said:


> When myy granddaughter was about three, she had a rubber rat she named Ratty.  Her great pleasure was to put Ratty in places where he'd startle the person who found it.  The problem was that being three, she couldn't resist talking about where she had hidden him
> 
> One day, she put him under my pillow and all day would say things like, "You better be careful when you go to bed 'cause something might be under your pillow!!!" or "You better not put your hand under your pillow tonight 'cause there might be something in there!!!" and the like.
> 
> ...



My gr'daughter did the same to me around seven or eight  but with plastic cockroaches....so now me and her carry on this tradtion every year around Halloween, lol....still love being startled by her pranks


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 27, 2018)

Uh, yeah, almost ever day 

I headed the engineering dept at a small electronics firm

My office was across the building, so, if I got too busy with other things, I’d give ‘em a buzz, check in, see how things were going.

One of the younger engineers rigged their phones so when I called, it’d go directly to speaker, and there’d be a loud roar from a crowd accompanied with applause 

But that wasn’t the coup de grace 

Once they discovered my abhorrence of snakes, next time I was outa the office, they rigged a rubber snake on fishing line under my desk, connected to my chair

So

When I got back, pulled my chair out…well….there was this little girl….screaming at a slithering snake comin' her way

Noticed later, my phone light was on, and set on speaker

For several days after, when I called ‘em, that little girl would scream

Their workload drastically increased soon after


of course, if one has grandpuppies, they never miss an opportunity;







it's war


----------

